# Trigger travel on P944



## barlamech (May 9, 2006)

My new P944 has what seems to me to be way too much trigger travel, in both DA and SA. It goes so far back before letoff that it's hard to keep the same trigger finger position, which naturally plays hell with accuracy.

Is it just me, or is it a characteristic of the gun?

Can I get a trigger job done to shorten travel, and is that a good idea?


----------

